
China now requires face scans for all new mobile phone accounts - deegles
https://venturebeat.com/2019/12/02/china-now-requires-face-scans-for-all-new-mobile-phone-accounts/
======
whoevercares
This is funny, I’m sure future criminals could find easy way to workaround it
like buying identity from someone poor

